# Help with manifold project



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

HI all. Had a leak in two of the manifolds. Got It all dug up. About to unscrew the valves from the poly pipes and white PVC.

Any tips our members can render?


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry, having trouble loading picture


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is picture


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

From right to left in photo.
Black poly pipe clamped on to white PVC manifold with 4 valves, Far left is drain valve.

Valve 2 and 3 are leaking.

Should I cut the PVC at the each junction and unscrew from valve?


----------

